# 5 yr ols Quarab Critique?



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

First of all, I can tell you that he's not all QH in there. It would have to be Paint. Tobiano does not exist in QHs. 

Other than that, he doesn't look bad, IMO. The few Arab/stock horse crosses I've seen have looked pretty nice. The biggest thing glaring at me is that his head and neck appear just kind of large for the rest of his body. I'm not big into conformation critiquing though, so you'll have to wait for those gurus.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> First of all, I can tell you that he's not all QH in there. It would have to be Paint. Tobiano does not exist in QHs.


Yea, she is a paint actually! Poseidon u are a genius of colors! LOL! Hope you are well! Hey would it be better to call her an arab paint instead?

I was looking at a few other shot.... Does she have a magical shrinking and growing head? lol... Need to stop giving her so many compliments! LOL I'm nervous here! She's my girl!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Wheatermay said:


> Yea, she is a paint actually! Poseidon u are a genius of colors! LOL! Hope you are well! Hey would it be better to call her an arab paint instead?


I would. Or just a pinto since she is not registered APHA. But since I'm guessing she is actually descended from Paint Horse breeding, saying Arab/Paint would be acceptable.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok thanks! When I just say paint, and then see her high head carriage, they think she's fighting the bit, or being a butt! I have to add the arab I think, lol...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh yes. You can definitely see the Arab in her hind end, IMO.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Her father was double registered. And her mother was registered paint. But he said she was quarter (the mother). I never got the papers from the previous owner. I was going to pick them up with my gelding when he was ready to wean, but they had a fire and lost the entire house... they were getting out of breeding, and gelded their stallion. They cant remember his registered name either! I was trying to get papers on her, but it's not looking good, but it doesnt break my heart, lol... Bc I'm not going to breed her. 

She used to be pretty thick in the back end compared to my friends QH's but now they are wider lol...


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm guessing from looking at others that I probably shouldnt have posted pictures until I got her back into shape. She hasnt been rode for a few months.... She's not in peak condition, lol....


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm confused. What was the sire double registered as?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she's got mascara eyes!


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I might be lying to you Poseidon.... He told me that I could register her as either paint or arabian. The sire was registered ariabian. But I think he was registered paint as well. The mother was registered paint. If I can remember right I thought he told me I can register her as either. Of course this was when she was only 2 months old at the time... And so I might be getting myself confused, lol... And at the time I think the arabian registry was a little more lenient when it came to registering them. But I think when he was registered it stated in the papers that he was HALF arabian. I have been asking the owners to contact whoever they registered them through to get their registered names, and then see if I can do the rest from there. But honestly at the time I didnt care to have the papers. Now I am a bit interested in it, but just in case I want to do any kind of serious showing ofany type later... Which I doubt, but the longer I take to get them the more it'll be....

Honestly I shouldnt worry about it bc I probably will only do local shows, AND I am NEVER breeding her EVER! So idk what my obsession is about it. Guess just curiosity....

tinyliny I love her mascara! LOL She goes heavy on the eyeliner!  Did u draw your avatar? It's beautiful!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It's entirely possible he was registered half-Arab (which is a commonly used registry and actually a rather reputable one as it is through the AHA) and also registered PtHA (pinto). 

I was just confused because he wouldn't have been able to be double registered both AHA and APHA. Half-Arab and pinto would be much more likely.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The sire could be registered half Arab and possibly PtHA (Pinto Horse Association), but not APHA, as Arab is not an approved outcross for APHA.

ETA: Dang slow typing on an iPhone! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

LOL, OK. It's been a long time. And that may help me. Do you know if I can search the registry databases by the owners names, instead of the horses?


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The sire could be registered half Arab and possibly PtHA (Pinto Horse Association), but not APHA, as Arab is not an approved outcross for APHA.
> 
> ETA: Dang slow typing on an iPhone! Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Uh.... I'm on a computer with a FULL KEYBOARD! Did you SEE how the title was spelled?!?! LOL I think old came out ols.... ? LOOL


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Its possible the sire was arab/paint and the dam was aqha.

any who, I really like her! very cool coloring, love the mascara and she's put together pretty decently as well.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

BlueSpark said:


> Its possible the sire was arab/paint and the dam was aqha.
> 
> any who, I really like her! very cool coloring, love the mascara and she's put together pretty decently as well.


Good to hear! Thank you very much! She was my first horse! And I picked her myself!  I think I'm going to enter her in the halter class at the fun shows. It's only like $2, so what's it going to hurt? LOL


----------

